# Crimes of War Serial Number



## Arjunthambiraja (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi friends. 

Anyone know Crimes of War PC Game Serial Number?

I searched everywhere i can't able to get that. please help to me.

If anyone have msg me. thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It should be printed in the manual or inside the DVD case. If not, contact the supplier with proof of purchase. We can't give out serial numbers here.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

As koala said, this isn't something we can really help with.
Thread closed.


----------

